# WY enigma raptor???



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

does the combo w/y enigma raptor exist? Well a w/y enigma Talbino eclipse??


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

welshMorphology said:


> does the combo w/y enigma raptor exist? Well a w/y enigma Talbino eclipse??


Probably somewhere, but personally, for the life of me I don't know why anyone would cross W&Y and enigma. 

It gains no advantage that I can see and only serves to 'possibly' inadvertently introduce enigmas and there possible issues into good W&Y lines.

I suspect already that this has happened.......


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

I do indeed have a W/Y enigma and a nice animal too  Oh I need to Pm you dude, cheers for reminding me


----------

